# Anyone have a Boerboel ?



## BBH (17 March 2017)

I currently have a bullmastiff girl and  am interested in a Boerboel but I've heard mixed reviews and would love to hear if anyone has one and their views , I've some reading but would like some first hand experiences .


----------



## blackcob (17 March 2017)

I've encountered a few through work and a decent number of those have been terrifyingly aggressive to both dogs and people.


----------



## Moobli (17 March 2017)

I don't know anything much about the breed but this site might be of use ...

http://www.boerboeluk.com/boerboel-temperament.html

They certainly sound as those they are not a dog for the faint-hearted!


----------



## BBH (17 March 2017)

Thankyou both. I have heard they are guarding dogs but in no way do we want something aggressive .
I am looking for an imposing gentle giant.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 March 2017)

I only know one .
He belongs to a friend of my SIL .
He is extremely kind and gentle with his family which includes toy dogs .
But he bit my SIL who was seated on a dining chair with no warning it grabbed her by the elbow he has known her since he was a puppy .
His behaviour with post men and the like does not really mean you could call it a gentle giant he's  more of a home guarding machine .


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 March 2017)

You'd be better off with one of the larger herding breeds. A guarding breed is a guarding breed...it's in their genetics, it's what they do. If you've done your research you'll know what they were bred to do and you have to decide if that's what you want, looks or not.


----------



## BBH (17 March 2017)

Yes they are South African farm dogs used for protecting their domain , guarding is one thing but I'm not going to be risking anyone being bitten so I think I'll have to think again.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 March 2017)

Well it depends on interpretation. I don't see guard dogs as benign things that hang around looking imposing but not actually doing anything. There are plenty of other dogs which can do that.


----------



## Umbongo (17 March 2017)

Only met a couple in veterinary practice. Both were so dangerously aggressive that they basically lived a life with Baskerville muzzles on and could only be examined once sedated.


----------



## HashRouge (17 March 2017)

I know one very well, he is owned by the parents of the SJ rider I used to work for and lives on the same farm. He is a gentle giant, the friendliest, happiest, most enthusiastic dog I've ever met. He lives with two other dogs, a rottie and a pattedrdale and is very friendly with other dogs, cats and horses. No signs of any guarding instincts whatsoever, although he did knock my boss's 90 yr old granny over when he tried to say an enthusiastic hello . He has been owned by the same people since he was a puppy though and has been brought up properly - the owners have been quite firm with him because of his size. He's a lovely, gorgeous dog.


----------



## BBH (17 March 2017)

There seems to be a range of temptements , I wonder how much the line it comes from counts . I would only get a puppy so I know it's whole history and can work hard to develope a good citizen .

Still unsure tbh


----------



## Britestar (17 March 2017)

I know someone who's had 3. The first died at just over a year old from a very rare tumour.  Just bad luck but had a lovely temperament..  The 2nd was a rescue female.  She had to be pts as she started randomly attacking them.  She had always been a bit stressed.
The puppy - now over a year old is absolutely gorgeous and with the most fabulous temperament.


----------



## Starzaan (17 March 2017)

My family in South Africa have had them for as long as I can remember. Several family members have them, and on the whole they are lovely dogs. All of the Boerboels my family have had have been lovely with people they knew, but very wary and often aggressive with people they don't. 

The biggest thing to remember is they don't bark - they wait. If you have a bitch and a dog, the general rule in SA is the bitch will find you and stay with you and the dog will go and search if there's a problem. 

They're lovely dogs, but I wouldn't recommend them as pets at all. They are guard dogs first and foremost.


----------



## TwyfordM (19 March 2017)

A friend has 2, (she's from SA) with a 6 year old and a young baby. Same as with any breeds I guess so long as you do your research, train them up correctly and meet their needs in terms of exercise etc you can't go too far wrong


----------



## rowan666 (20 March 2017)

BBH said:



			Thankyou both. I have heard they are guarding dogs but in no way do we want something aggressive .
I am looking for an imposing gentle giant.
		
Click to expand...

 have you looked into dogue de bordeaux or English mastiffs?


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (20 March 2017)

Have a look at a Cane Corso - I have a blue brindle bitch who is imposing and will bark like a loon if someone comes to the door but once they're let in she is the softest dog I have ever known. 
The were bred for guarding the family & boar hunting in Itlay - they are incredibly loyal and extremely soft with the family. When my friends bring children round she is the one they are allowed to meet (the terriers are too quick to react to clumsy toddlers) - the Cane hasn't a bad bone in her body.
They do need socialising regularly with other dogs as they can be quite dominant but then you could say that about a lot of breeds! 
My friend has one as a "proper" guard dog and he means business on the farm, however I find it hilarious that his wife can take him into the local woods and he is like the tamest Labrador you've ever met!


----------



## rowan666 (20 March 2017)

Dazed'n'confused said:



			Have a look at a Cane Corso - I have a blue brindle bitch who is imposing and will bark like a loon if someone comes to the door but once they're let in she is the softest dog I have ever known. 
The were bred for guarding the family & boar hunting in Itlay - they are incredibly loyal and extremely soft with the family. When my friends bring children round she is the one they are allowed to meet (the terriers are too quick to react to clumsy toddlers) - the Cane hasn't a bad bone in her body.
They do need socialising regularly with other dogs as they can be quite dominant but then you could say that about a lot of breeds! 
My friend has one as a "proper" guard dog and he means business on the farm, however I find it hilarious that his wife can take him into the local woods and he is like the tamest Labrador you've ever met!
		
Click to expand...

As a general rule of thumb though corsos as with pressas and boerboels they have a high energy and prey drive and are not really suitable for first time mastiff type owners or those with a faint heart. Saddly with the last season of game of thrones they, along with pressas, have bust into popularity for those wanting a status symbol but clueless as to how to handle them correctly. My old boy was a corso and as much as no other dog will ever compare he was a bloody handfull, having said that when I move I will be looking for another myself


----------



## PorkChop (20 March 2017)

I've had a Cane Corso, and whilst she was the most super dog, she ultimately could not be trusted with strangers.  I don't think you can beat a Rottweiller for trainability, temperament, and a guarding instinct.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (20 March 2017)

rowan666 said:



			As a general rule of thumb though corsos as with pressas and boerboels they have a high energy and prey drive and are not really suitable for first time mastiff type owners or those with a faint heart. Saddly with the last season of game of thrones they, along with pressas, have bust into popularity for those wanting a status symbol but clueless as to how to handle them correctly. My old boy was a corso and as much as no other dog will ever compare he was a bloody handfull, having said that when I move I will be looking for another myself
		
Click to expand...

Yes you're right, but I think with any dog it's how you handle them - apart from one collie, I've always had terriers and to be honest I found the Corso much easier to train than any of them, however I was aware that although she wouldn't start a fight, she could more than finish one so I was careful where I let her be free!


----------



## Cahill (20 March 2017)

cant beat a rottie


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 March 2017)

All the training in the world won't override genetics.
With large, powerful guarding breeds anyone considering them needs to think about what sorts of situations the dog will be allowed to get into and if they as an owner/handler have the physical strength or training knowhow to intervene if they have to. 
Some breeds might be easier to train than a collie, but not to hold on to.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 March 2017)

The day will come when just as those wild animals which are considered dangerous have the owners and facilities licensed,  so the same will apply to certain breeds of dog,  with the Boerboel being on the list.  Along with certain other breeds,  they have the propensity to be extremely dangerous and they should be considered as anything but ideal family pets.

Alec.


----------



## Aru (21 March 2017)

There are a list of breeds that we ask temperment on if an adult animal trys to book in to our vets. 
Incidentally most breeds on the list are banned in one area of the world or another.
Boerbels, presas and Cane corsos are on that list...Rotties are almost there from the last few incidences with intact  males and idiot owners.
If they are described as anything but friendly to strangers we request they come in muzzled......
If they are described as very aggressive we will not see them as the health and safety of out staff comes first and they fail our safety check automatically.

This might seem excessive to people who own these dogs...it often goes down badly.....but in a dog of this weight size and musculature with a breed predisposition  towards guarding  against strangers....aggression takes on a new level of danger for those who have to try and handle them.We chose not to risk out lives and limbs for someones angry pet....most pets are aggressive at the vets due to fear...when its 40 plus kg of fear aggression and a predispostion towards distrust of strangers things can get hairy quickly.

In my eyes some of these breeds are more dangerous then a loaded gun....almost everyone who holds a gun realises the weapon they have....thats gets a bit murky when the animals a pet and the owner doesnt realise the extent of damage their growling "softy" is capable of when put under stress....most veterinary interventions are stressful to dogs!...we have just trained compliance into most breeds so well that they tolerate and incredible amount of handling.

If your interested in mastiff type...have you looked into dogue de bordeuax? Neo mastiffs? English or bullmastiffs? Most of those tend to be more looks the part to keep away stranger as opposed to out and out guarding dog breeds...


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 March 2017)

Can I ask a question without getting jumped on? What exactly is the appeal of this type of dog? I don't really buy that its the same appeal for any other type of dog (of which there are 100s of different breeds to chose from) and I understand some need guarding breeds-like my mate out in Canada in the sticks although she has one of the mountain breeds. I get that any dog can cause alot of damage with teeth if they decide to and I am not anti-bull breeds or anti-specialised dog provided the owner can provide what that animal needs. But why these incredibly large, powerful dogs as pets?


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (21 March 2017)

Aru said:



			There are a list of breeds that we ask temperment on if an adult animal trys to book in to our vets. 
Incidentally most breeds on the list are banned in one area of the world or another.
Boerbels, presas and Cane corsos are on that list...Rotties are almost there from the last few incidences with intact  males and idiot owners.
If they are described as anything but friendly to strangers we request they come in muzzled......
If they are described as very aggressive we will not see them as the health and safety of out staff comes first and they fail our safety check automatically.

This might seem excessive to people who own these dogs...it often goes down badly.....but in a dog of this weight size and musculature with a breed predisposition  towards guarding  against strangers....aggression takes on a new level of danger for those who have to try and handle them.We chose not to risk out lives and limbs for someones angry pet....most pets are aggressive at the vets due to fear...when its 40 plus kg of fear aggression and a predispostion towards distrust of strangers things can get hairy quickly.

In my eyes some of these breeds are more dangerous then a loaded gun....almost everyone who holds a gun realises the weapon they have....thats gets a bit murky when the animals a pet and the owner doesnt realise the extent of damage their growling "softy" is capable of when put under stress....most veterinary interventions are stressful to dogs!...we have just trained compliance into most breeds so well that they tolerate and incredible amount of handling.

If your interested in mastiff type...have you looked into dogue de bordeuax? Neo mastiffs? English or bullmastiffs? Most of those tend to be more looks the part to keep away stranger as opposed to out and out guarding dog breeds...
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this (soft Cane Corso owner or not) - it's just common sense! Mine is ok at the vets, totally unbothered and has never once given me a millisecond of doubt, however one of my terriers is very untrustworthy and I take him muzzled as he may be small but he's quick to do damage! If he was a big dog he would be extremely dangerous to the vet. 
Really it all comes down to being a responsible dog owner, taking on what you can handle (& have the facilities for) and not kidding yourself that 40+ kg "fluffykins" is a lap dog!!


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (21 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Can I ask a question without getting jumped on? What exactly is the appeal of this type of dog? I don't really buy that its the same appeal for any other type of dog (of which there are 100s of different breeds to chose from) and I understand some need guarding breeds-like my mate out in Canada in the sticks although she has one of the mountain breeds. I get that any dog can cause alot of damage with teeth if they decide to and I am not anti-bull breeds or anti-specialised dog provided the owner can provide what that animal needs. But why these incredibly large, powerful dogs as pets?
		
Click to expand...

For me it's because we live on a farm and she sounds good when she barks so if anyone is trespassing or if poachers are on the farm we can go investigate with her on a lead and the sight of her barking is enough to send them packing! They have no need to know that if I let her off she would be absolutely fine with them!
She really is the softest dog I have ever known in the house with us.
I have however put a lot of time and effort into making her obedient (as I do with all my dogs) & she has been the easiest to train. That said, I'm tall & not waif-like so if she did pull me she wouldn't get away from me - I wouldn't give her to my mum to walk just in case!
I think these breed types are attractive to those who think they make them look tough - if I take her anywhere I am popular with young lads who want to know what she is....
I know 8 people who have CC's and each one is well mannered and soft with the family - however that are all related so maybe we are lucky and that family line is a good one!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 March 2017)

thanks for your answer-I am sure she's enough to scare anyone in full bark, especially if they watch GoT  !

 its good to know they can be softees. At one point last year there were alot of CC pups for sale in Beds that had cropped ears-and they had been done here, not abroad. It does seem to give them a very different look-natual ears that is.


----------



## Moobli (21 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Can I ask a question without getting jumped on? What exactly is the appeal of this type of dog? I don't really buy that its the same appeal for any other type of dog (of which there are 100s of different breeds to chose from) and I understand some need guarding breeds-like my mate out in Canada in the sticks although she has one of the mountain breeds. I get that any dog can cause alot of damage with teeth if they decide to and I am not anti-bull breeds or anti-specialised dog provided the owner can provide what that animal needs. But why these incredibly large, powerful dogs as pets?
		
Click to expand...

The question I also wanted to ask but didn't want to appear to show prejudice towards some breeds or types.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2017)

As a generalisation, I do think it is irresponsible for anyone to say 'you can have whatever breed or line of dog you want, based on looks, as long as you socialise or train it'.
That's just not true in many cases. Look at that video of the sheepdog puppy posted last week....that's born, not made. I've never seen a police pug. A St Bernard won't win at flyball.
That's not what they're for.

Lots of dogs are lovely in their home environments. It's when they reach a certain age and/or are subjected to stress or stimuli when you see what's in them.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (21 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			thanks for your answer-I am sure she's enough to scare anyone in full bark, especially if they watch GoT  !

 its good to know they can be softees. At one point last year there were alot of CC pups for sale in Beds that had cropped ears-and they had been done here, not abroad. It does seem to give them a very different look-natual ears that is.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, now the cropped ear, menacing look doesn't do it for me at all! I think they look awful and it's a real shame that people choose a dog for its "status symbol" looks.

I'm a terrier lover through and through - if you asked me to pick any dog to have it would be a JRT or something else scruffy terrier-like! That said, if I had to choose a big dog, my "type" is the CC/Rottie type (I also like Staffies) - it's their general look, not their "look how hard my dog is" look. It's the same if you asked me to pick a horse - I like chunkier breeds over fine TB types....


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 March 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			The question I also wanted to ask but didn't want to appear to show prejudice towards some breeds or types.
		
Click to expand...

ah, always happy to appear prejudiced


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (21 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			As a generalisation, I do think it is irresponsible for anyone to say 'you can have whatever breed or line of dog you want, based on looks, as long as you socialise or train it'.
That's just not true in many cases. Look at that video of the sheepdog puppy posted last week....that's born, not made. I've never seen a police pug. A St Bernard won't win at flyball.
That's not what they're for.

Lots of dogs are lovely in their home environments. It's when they reach a certain age and/or are subjected to stress or stimuli when you see what's in them.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 
My CC is trustworthy in the environments that I have her in but I would never have her in a situation where she is at risk of being a liability to anyone. She's 8 now and I have never been in a sticky situation with her (which is more than I can say for the ruddy terriers with their prey drive!) 
I'm lucky in that we have 150 acres of private farmland for her to be walked on. I certainly wouldn't want a dog like that if I lived in a town/worked during the day etc.


----------



## Moobli (21 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			ah, always happy to appear prejudiced 

Click to expand...

ha ha ha!


----------



## Moobli (21 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			As a generalisation, I do think it is irresponsible for anyone to say 'you can have whatever breed or line of dog you want, based on looks, as long as you socialise or train it'.
That's just not true in many cases. Look at that video of the sheepdog puppy posted last week....that's born, not made. I've never seen a police pug. A St Bernard won't win at flyball.
That's not what they're for.

Lots of dogs are lovely in their home environments. It's when they reach a certain age and/or are subjected to stress or stimuli when you see what's in them.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this ^^^^^


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2017)

I wouldn't say any of that unless I'd been through it myself lol!!


----------



## Fellewell (21 March 2017)

Statistically, you're still more likely to get bitten by a Labrador.


----------



## rowan666 (21 March 2017)

CorvusCorax said:



			As a generalisation, I do think it is irresponsible for anyone to say 'you can have whatever breed or line of dog you want, based on looks, as long as you socialise or train it'.
That's just not true in many cases. Look at that video of the sheepdog puppy posted last week....that's born, not made. I've never seen a police pug. A St Bernard won't win at flyball.
That's not what they're for.

Lots of dogs are lovely in their home environments. It's when they reach a certain age and/or are subjected to stress or stimuli when you see what's in them.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree! I for one would welcome testing and licensing for this exact reason. 

Mastiffs are my dog of choice (I wouldn't have anything else again) because yes i do like the look of them obviously but i feel safe with one around (although my current DDB X english mastiff is as daft as a brush) and TBH I really don't like small dogs, they get under your feet and yap, I just feel more comfortable around big dogs, they are my comfort zone and I know how to handle them, maybe because I was brought up with horses so a mastiff is a little like having a horse thats allowed in the house  I have to say although I appreciate that they can look menacing, I don't half get annoyed when ignorant people assume that they are aggressive and pass stupid comments or cross over the road to avoid walking past. I take great pride when people stop to ask me about the breed though, it's always nice to educate people who take an interest


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 March 2017)

Fellewell said:



			Statistically, you're still more likely to get bitten by a Labrador.
		
Click to expand...

well yes-but only because there are more labradors. what about matched numbers of each?
As an ex VN, I can tell you I was way more likely to be bitten by a Westie than anything else but that I would rather be bitten by a westie than anything bigger-the margin for error in massive breeds is just so much smaller due to the damage they could do.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (21 March 2017)

rowan666 said:



			Absolutely agree! I for one would welcome testing and licensing for this exact reason. 

Mastiffs are my dog of choice (I wouldn't have anything else again) because yes i do like the look of them obviously but i feel safe with one around (although my current DDB X english mastiff is as daft as a brush) and TBH I really don't like small dogs, they get under your feet and yap, I just feel more comfortable around big dogs, they are my comfort zone and I know how to handle them, maybe because I was brought up with horses so a mastiff is a little like having a horse thats allowed in the house  I have to say although I appreciate that they can look menacing, I don't half get annoyed when ignorant people assume that they are aggressive and pass stupid comments or cross over the road to avoid walking past. I take great pride when people stop to ask me about the breed though, it's always nice to educate people who take an interest
		
Click to expand...

You "don't half get annoyed when ignorant people assume they are aggressive and pass stupid comments" and yet you are happy to state that you "really don't like small dogs, they get under your feet and yap". Hypocritical or what? 

As the owner of a small dog who neither gets under my feet nor yaps, I resent your comments. Sorry but I think you are as ignorant as the people who get on your wick


----------



## Fellewell (21 March 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			well yes-but only because there are more labradors. what about matched numbers of each?
As an ex VN, I can tell you I was way more likely to be bitten by a Westie than anything else but that I would rather be bitten by a westie than anything bigger-the margin for error in massive breeds is just so much smaller due to the damage they could do.
		
Click to expand...

There's always the psychological damage of being bitten by anything, especially for children. I have a breed who are generally mistrusted even though their problems generally stem from them being big girls blouses!

It's interesting with vets, I've known some who didn't like handling bc's and others who weren't fond of cockers. Maybe it's a demographic thing?

I suppose the bottom line is I remember the press regarding pit bulls and yet I'm still not falling over them every time I leave the house.


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (21 March 2017)

I too resent the generalisation that little dogs yap & get under your feet - my terriers do neither....

However, I also get sick of the ignorant people who see a big mastiff type dog and immediately assume it's an out of control killer....
I can't tell you the number of times I've had my 4 dogs sat on leads by the side of a path so that approaching dogs don't get a sharp nip on the nose from my smallest terrier who seems to think that getting the first punch in when he meets a strange dog will prevent him from getting squashed.
I have had abuse yelled at me and been told "it should be muzzled if it bites" to which I reply "which one" - the response is always "the big one"...... 
I take great delight informing them that actually it's the smallest one that is the reason that they're all sat here and that I'm more likely to bite their (often out of control) precious pet than the big one....


----------



## Duke (21 March 2017)

My YO got a bitch puppy last summer and she is lovely. One of the sweetest, sooky dogs i know. She loves the kids on the yard too though she does sometimes forget how big she is!


----------



## BBH (21 March 2017)

I will only ever have bull breeds , I have a bullmastiff girl and a British bulldog boy. My second BM sadly passed away 2yrs ago. I have found them totally gentle and loving with not a hint of malice and would recommend BM's to anyone but not bulldogs for children as IME they don't take to being poked / prodded or pulled about.

I was taken with the Boerboel when I saw a stunning girl on a website, she was a pied colour and I didn't know what she was so looked it up and she was a BoerBoel.

I like large beefy dogs with personality and anything like a spaniel or lurcher leaves me cold, in fact it would be hard for me to choose another breed tbh. I just don't do small dogs and it has nothing whatsoever to do with appearing tough , I am a middle aged lady lol.

As far as the Boerboel I have never seen a breed at the total ends of the temperament spectrum from those describing devil dogs to those saying they are very loving .


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2017)

I don't see where anyone has said devil dog. I see people who say they are dogs who are lovely on their own patch and with people they know and are introduced to, but who react strongly when they feel that they, their property or their people are under threat.
And because of their size and power, wouldn't be easy to handle in that situation.
Which is exactly what it says on the Boerboel tin and that is why they are used to protect farms in their native land.
If you don't want that then I'd suggest you go for something else. Square pegs and round holes and all that.
You don't sound sold.

There is good and bad in every breed. I'm very breed centric but I wouldn't recommend my own breed to everyone and there are certain dogs and lines that I wouldn't want about me.


----------



## BBH (21 March 2017)

Umbongo said:



			Only met a couple in veterinary practice. Both were so dangerously aggressive that they basically lived a life with Baskerville muzzles on and could only be examined once sedated.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds pretty devil dog to me.

It's no reflection on the poster though, that's her experience of them and experiences are what I asked for.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 March 2017)

The other option is to contact the breed club and meet lots of different examples if they have shows or training classes or meet ups etc.


----------



## BBH (21 March 2017)

Yes that's a good idea, I guess a breed club means I can meet some but I'm still not sure.


----------

